# Steam not responding



## ajc (Apr 17, 2004)

Can some body help when i was installing steam i clicked next on everything and when it was ready to update it says Cannot contact to the steam network, please try later, and its been doing this for a while. Im not sure if its somthing wrong with my comp or if steams down or somthing. If any one knows how to fix it that would be great.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

well there actually could be a problem with the network. tonight the Pre-load of counter-strike: source starts, and thousands and thousands of people will be preloading. thats an immensley huge amount of bandwidth being used. try restarting you comp, or just try later. eventually it will fix itself.

By the way, chances are good that nothing is wrong with your computer.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yea, usually when there's a problem with Steam being slow or something, it's just the amount of bandwidth going through...lots and lots of data is being transferred tonight (I happen to be getting the CS: Source as well, should be fun), so I would hold off installing Steam until tomorrow or the next day.


----------

